# server reboots unexpectedly



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

hi,
recently in the last week my windows 2003 server keeps rebooting unexpectedly, always at night at random hours but its rebooted 12 times in the last 5 days. 
I recently configured WSUS on it but that was about a fortnight ago.
applied a group policy to the server so that windows would look at itself for updates. that was removed.
my logs dont show any application crashing prior to reboot, needless to say its somewhat disconcerting.


----------



## deleted16062011 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, for starters to determine if it's a Hardware failure vs a update/scheduled reboot, try this: (Note, if it is a hardware failure, your server will crash instead of rebooting automatically, so this may impair business.)

Disabling Automatic Reboot: Hold the WINDOWS KEY and push the Pause/Break key. If this doesn't bring up system properties, right click on the MY COMPUTER icon and select properties. 

Select the Advanced Tab, and then "Startup and Recovery" section's "Settings" button. Now you have a few options: Where it says system failure, make sure that it sends an administrative alert and writes to the error log, then uncheck automatically restart. If they were already checked, odds are it's not a server crash issue, and it's likely something scheduled. But that's about all I know at the moment.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

i suspected it might be rebooting due to automatic updating. i disabled wsus and the group policies built for it. double checked when my server update 8pm friday night. i was monitoring it from home and it shutdown at 6pm. so far all the logs i have prior to the reboot dont give a clue theres nothing common that it has been doing throughout any shutdown i have had the selection for a full memory dump checked it hasn't given me the file yet.


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

i think we found it a faulty UPS that causes a drop in power an then reboots the server


----------



## deleted16062011 (Aug 31, 2007)

You don't have a UPS monitoring software available?


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

no the software was there but the com cable had been knocked out must have happened when we reshuffled the servers but we replaced the UPS last night with a spare and it seems all good think it must have had a dead battry so when is tried to swap over to batt because of surges or brown outs in the morning it simply died


----------

